# Spearfishing 5/4



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Me and Jeff (Sniper-spear-it) headed out of Sherman Cove at 0830. Hit the pass and there was not a ripple out there. The forecast was calling for 2-3', but it was more like 1 foot.

Headed for our first dive. Over the side we went and was greeted with great viz on the surface only to dive deeper into a pea soup. Got to the bottom and it was probably 15 feet of visibility. Made the best of it and shot a snapper. I swear the big ones knew we were coming because there were tons of barely legal snapper. I shot a nice gag only for it to wiggle off. I never got a nice shot and hit him in the soft belly meat and off he swam to die where I couldn't find him. Got back to the boat and soon afer Jeff comes up, pointing his spear down franticly moving about. He gets up finally telling of two toother critters that were harrasing him. He can talk about that one since I didn't see them underwater.

Set a course for our next dive. Could never find the wreck on my number so we drove about a mile down the way to another spot I knew had been confirmed. Droped down and there was every spieces of fish on the wreck. Shot a decent mangrove and a trigger that just kept begging to be shot. I was holding off from shooting him because he was on the smaller side, but still legal. He kept coming right up to me asking to be shot, so on the stringer he went. I get back on the boat, get my gear off, look over the side to see two 6-7 foot sharks darting about. I look at the front of the boat and I see Jeff frantically fending off these sharks. He has aVERY nice AJ and two snapper on his stringer which theywere after. Eventually he makes his way back to the boat and hands me his stringer only to quickly look right back down to find out were te gray suits are. Again, he can tell that one better.

Head to our third dive location and head down. Visibility was poor on the surface. Headed down and the viz just opened up nicely. Maybe 50-60 feet. It was nice to be finally diving with some nice viz. Got down and there was a large turtle just hanging out. I looked over to one side and saw about 3-4 of the largest sheephead I have ever seen. I proceeded to put one on my stringer. As I was stringing my fish, something bumped into my leg. I about browned mys suit at this point. I look down behind me and there is the turtle trying to get my fish. The post with the turtle wound quickly came to mind and I quickly got my a$$ away from this turtle. It continued to follow me and I thought I was going to have to go to war with this turtle. About this time I look out into the sand to see about a 10-12 foot bull shark cruising the sand. He keeps his distance and he was cool to look at. Then a second large bull about the same size joins in on the fun and me and Jeff look at each other and he was already on the way up. He was about to leave my a$$ down there. Get to the safety stop and we have our eyes peeled for the sharks. Then out of nowhere about a 6 foot Bull comes rushing at me quickly and turns very fast away maybe 10 feet away. I quickly shortened my safety stop by about 2 minutes and got back in the boat.

Got settled in chatting with Jeff about how he had the shark attractor on today and we headed in. Got about 2 miles from the pass and it was sloppy as all get out. Had to idle in just so the boat did not swamp. Made it back to the ramp about 1530 and just now got the boat and fish cleaned. 

It was nice to finally get out. For those that were not on the water, you missed a gorgeous day. The pass was very sloppy in the afternoon, but it was smooth sailing about 4-5 miles out.

Hereis todays total catch.

2 AJ's, 3 Red Snapper, 1 Mangrove Snapper, 1 Trigger, 1 Sheephead


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice one there guys! 

Good looking fish. Glad someone had the guts to go out this weekend.

These damn sharks are getting out of hand and running us out of the water....

We need to take our wrecks back! LOL 

Once again it sounds like you guys were within a 10 miles (or less) of the beach. For some reason the sharks are more abundant closer in it seems. Although we did catch our mako at the Tenneco. I have been back there since, twice and to the Antares, and not seen hide nor hair of a shark.


----------



## Capt. AHO (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job Jon. We got the Donzi motor going today. So it won't be long before I give you a shot to come for a ride and a :letsdrink

Ty


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

MAN what a trip. Exciting and without pain. Sounds like a trip to remember. Those shark sound like they need a powerhead lesson. At least you kept your fish. Good job guys.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Cool man, good job. Glad you made it back in one peice.


----------



## MrMom (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice report, how far out was the good vis?


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Jon, great report, sounds like you guys had an action packed day! Nice mess of fish you have there too, that rivals any 4 spot trip we've been on together. Looking forward to what Jeff has to say them sharks. Thanks for the invite, maybe next time.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *MrMom (5/4/2008)*Nice report, how far out was the good vis?


We were no more than 8 miles off the beach at any one point. We literally ran only 3 miles from our second dive and the viz improved by at least 20+ feet. It seemed hit or miss out there with the visibility.


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

good report. nice read


----------



## jlbdvm (Nov 12, 2007)

Nice Job guys! Dang sharks! Ya know 3 ran armando and me out of the water when you were with us! But you and Brandy got all the sheepheads! Good hunting today! Hope to get out soon!

Jay


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice report, I enjoyed the read. Glad you guys got out and the seas cooperated. Looks like yall will be eating well for a while. 

Now if only the sharks would stay away a little more. They sound even more aggressive this year.....


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job man! Josh (flyingfisher) is no officially armed today with his new .357 powerhead!

And this weekends shark tourney we got goin will clear a couple of em off the wrecks!:hungry


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (5/5/2008)*
> 
> And this weekends shark tourney we got goin will clear a couple of em off the wrecks!:hungry


Well we can definately tell you where some big ones are. You can basically hit all the inshore wrecks (inside 8 miles) and find them.


----------

